# Interview w/James Moses in current GSD Review



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Starts on page 32 and a great article. He's not happy with what's going on in the breed either! Neat comparison cause he's been with the breed so long to. Goes into the fact that Rally and Agility have huge entries so it's the breed ring where things need to be worked out.

Interview with James (Jim) Moses in the June 2010 Review

Seems like a good time for people to join the club and have a voice!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I read also and thought it was an informative and extensive discussion.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Here is another interesting read. It an interview with judge Dave Rinke.
Interview with Dave Rinke February 2010 Review

I too have noticed a possible bottleneck developing when I look at show dog pedigrees today.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Samba said:


> Here is another interesting read. It an interview with judge Dave Rinke.
> Interview with Dave Rinke February 2010 Review
> 
> I too have noticed a possible bottleneck developing when I look at show dog pedigrees today.


Some good quotes:



> *Temperament in the German Shepherd Dog*
> 
> The number one thing with this breed is a good temperament and it’s still a problem in the breed today. Just because the dog is a champion, doesn’t mean it has good temperament. It just means someone trained it to stand or that they showed it a lot of times and it stood half the time they showed it.
> 
> ...





> *Genetic Issues Then and Now*
> 
> The genetic problems in the breed today are pretty much the same as the ones we had before. We’re still dinking around with missing teeth. We got a much better dog once we tightened up the Standard. When I first got into the breed, both temperament and teeth weren’t that big an issue. If you could hold the dog so it couldn’t move, that was good enough and if it was missing two or three teeth, that really didn’t matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Samba said:


> Here is another interesting read. It an interview with judge Dave Rinke.
> Interview with Dave Rinke February 2010 Review
> 
> I too have noticed a possible bottleneck developing when I look at show dog pedigrees today.


This is also great info:



> *What do we need to improve in the breed? *
> 
> Temperament; temperament; temperament. We need to improve type and work on size a little bit but that’s the least of our challenges. People who buy a German Shepherd Dog want a handsome dog with a nice head, bone, feet, and coat.. People like coated puppies and there isn’t anything wrong with that since they make good working dogs.
> 
> ...


----------

